
The Private Edward Gorey - prismatic
http://bostonreview.net/literature-culture/john-crowley-private-edward-gorey
======
cowpewter
I've always loved Gorey's art style, ever since I was introduced to it as a
little girl, watching Mystery on PBS with my mom.

~~~
soylentcola
That was also my introduction to his artwork. I imagine it's the same for many
others as well.

As a small child, when _Mystery_ came on I knew it was time for bed...but my
dad would always let me stick around to watch the little intro cartoon before
the "boring" part started.

------
enriquto
a bit strange that an article about Gorey does not show any of his eerie
illustrations...

